# back after almost 2 months



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

got back to drawing after almost 2 months,,,had a commission picture of 14 portraits on a3,,took me 2 weeks to do it. and at the end the person who did ordered it even he did like it stopped communicate and didn't paid for. that did put me off for a while,,,but im back,,got another commission hope u will like it


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Welcome back. Great art you've got there. I can't see it all though. It's sized too large for my mobile screen.


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

thanks dleeg... size of my monitor is 21" but I have uploaded it for the size 15" to make sure it can be viewable for most monitors, wasn't considering mobiles or pads,,,sorry


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi Stanya,  Great portrait, but I agree with DLeeG, I can't see the whole picture and I'm on a computer with a 20" screen.


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)




----------

